# Flukes



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

was fishing a few days days ago with a fluke on a red 3/0 EWG on a 7 foot spinning rod with 12 lb bigame. kept getting something taking it while in the middle of a pause stage, but kept loosing them. am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

By loosing them, do you mean you were sticking them and then they'd get off? Or were you just getting bites and whatever was hitting it was just pulling it? If it's the latter, it was probably just panfish pulling on the tail.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

If you casted out a good distance then the give in the line may have kept you from getting a good enough hook set. Try fluero or broad, maybe. That's if you were trying to set the hook....

~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ <°»))))>{


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Someone posted how they rigged flukes in a regional forum sometime ago. They were running a second hook behind the ewg hook. I think the one they said they used the most was a ewg hook attached to a swivel attached to a treble hook. The swivel slid on thr ewg and the clip was hooked to the treble hook. The treble hook was then hooked to thr tail of the fluke with one hook.....leaving two exposed.

This may help with your short bites. It will hinder the action of thr fluke though. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

makes sense, but the cover switches from outside of lily pads and muck on the top to heavy muck and thick lily pads.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> makes sense, but the cover switches from outside of lily pads and muck on the top to heavy muck and thick lily pads.


Sounds like you need to tie a frog on. 

Other than that ir say your just getting panfish picking at it. Youll have to just fish through them.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

figured that. grabbed a scum frog (that is white and free) and a moss boss at the store while mom was grocery shopping. I have bought everything I need for fishing, anymore I might "need"?


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> figured that. grabbed a scum frog (that is white and free) and a moss boss at the store while mom was grocery shopping. I have bought everything I need for fishing, anymore I might "need"?


Oh you haven't even begun to buy everything you need for fishing.


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

i am guessing you are getting hits by bluegills. When i worm fish i get hits all the times where i set the hook and its nothing. They are just small bluegill grabbing and swimming with your bait


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Johnny, I can appreciate that you are supporting your own fishing habit, I actually applaud you for doing so. But the sad fact is that you are young, already found this site, are asking good questions and learning from others; you sir have been bitten by the sport of fishing! 

Buying fishing tackle is a life long journey, you will buy anything you believe ups your chances of landing a fish and the next best thing for dishing comes out once a month. If you are lucky, you will settle in to a type of fishing you want to do, that might help some. But the fact remains that unless you're able to ignore the rest of the world and control the fishing part of your brain perfectly...... No, you're not done buying tackle, not by a looooooong shot.

I won't speak for any one else but I've got what's left of 20 years of tackle collecting and trial and error. If you gave me a blank check and told me the only thing I could buy was fishing stuff I could bankrupt a small country without trying or thinking about it! I have what is called a fishing addiction 

Don't worry though, I'm pretty sure for the same reasons I listed earlier you'll be a great fisherman if you want to, and you'll do it in half the time it took some of us! Good luck, tight lines!

~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ <°»))))>{


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

Very well said Mr. A !!! As for short hits on the fluke Jonny, I bumped an old post of mine in "Tackle Talk" for rigging a fluke, you may want to check it out.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

thanks! my mom told me that out of the things she's tried to get me into (basketball,soccer) fishing was rhevonly thing I liked. I like to eat, so one of the best things about it is when I fish for hours in sweltering heat and insects and catch fish, keep a few, fillet them, and enjoy them on a fine weekend with some ice earl grey tea. but over the years ive become a much more responsible fisherman. I now know the regs and follow them, and only keep what I need for a meal. learned much of what I know from searching the internet. caught my first fish on a mepps black fury in #3 size, a 5 inch war mouth. since then I have been more into fishing than ever before. no more worms balled up on a hook 1 inch from the float. no more $12 spincasters. same thing with hunting too, except I just stared at some air soft guns and thought I was going. to buy a few and go squirrel hunting. learned about guns by just reading and reading and reading my practice hunters safety test. scored a 98% on the first try at 12 years old. dad showed me a .22 and asked me where the safety was and I found it right away. I could tell they were impressed.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> figured that. grabbed a scum frog (that is white and free) and a moss boss at the store while mom was grocery shopping. I have bought everything I need for fishing, anymore I might "need"?


Haha, "need" is so relative in fishing. I do think it's just panfish nipping at the tail of that fluke though. I get it all the time, and you try to set the hook to no avail. Probably just sunfish/bluegill.

You do know a lot about fishing, though. Certainly impressive for someone your age.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

if you get that bite during a pause, wait for the bass to spin the fluke around in his mouth so that its head first...then you yank...its hard to be patient, i lost many too when i first started using flukes....just let him run with it for a little


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Silent Mike said:


> ....just let him run with it for a little


Good advice. Although I think, in your scenario, you're feeling bluegill nipping at the tail... When a bass hits on the pause, using a Fluke, you'll know it! But Mike's advice will definitely help your hookup ratio in the future. And not just on Flukes, but on any soft plastic! I give it a quick 1, 2, 3 count in my head before I set the hook.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

johnny u may wanna try a bit bigger hook. seems like missing some will be part of the deal with the flukes but i normally fish them on a 5/0 trokar or a 4/0 gamakatsu red hook just my opinion. when i first started with them last year i was using a 3/0 and i missed quite a few and i throw it on 12lb trilene. havent missed near as many since i switched hooks. but with that said i may have just gotten a bit better about noticing and waiting for the bites just my 2c


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

jason_0545 said:


> johnny u may wanna try a bit bigger hook. seems like missing some will be part of the deal with the flukes but i normally fish them on a 5/0 trokar or a 4/0 gamakatsu red hook just my opinion. when i first started with them last year i was using a 3/0 and i missed quite a few and i throw it on 12lb trilene. havent missed near as many since i switched hooks. but with that said i may have just gotten a bit better about noticing and waiting for the bites just my 2c


this is great advice too....i also lost fish with the 3/0...go with 4/0 gamakatsu EWG offset worm hook:

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003P9CILM/ref=oh_details_o07_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1"]Amazon.com: Gamakatsu 25 Pack EWG Offset Worm Hook (Black, 4/0): Sports & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@21Jx3YLCI2L[/ame]

im sure 5/0 works well too


----------

